# NBA's first black player, Earl Lloyd, dead at 86



## TBoneJack (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nbas-first-black-player-earl-lloyd-dead-at-86/

Sad to read that the NBAs first black player died recently.

Sounds like he was a pretty good player. I'm surprised the NBA hasn't celebrated him more like MLB celebrated Jackie Robinson.

Speaking of Jackie Robinson, he sure was a hell of a player. Could have probably played professional basketball and football as well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

That's racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

trying way too hard, murdoch.


----------

